# Cheap, Easy DIY Arboreal Enclosure



## CyclingSam

This is an Arboreal Enclosure that I made. I cost me about $5.50 to make. It is made from a Crystal Clear Display Case that I purchased from Hobby Lobby. This one will be perfect in size to house a larger juvenile or sub-adult. Here is a link to a build video that I made for those that are interested:

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Blackout14

Good stuff!


----------



## viper69

Good video Sam. I watched some of your others and I think you do a decent to good job explaining your observations. I think on this particular video if you could find a part that would work (that others could purchase easily somehow) to replace that black "screw" that would be more ideal for others, but that's a minor constructive criticism.

I certainly think your videos are a help to the hobby, keep it up!

And check out these considering you are a bit of a DIYer like some of us

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/how-to-make-enclosure-out-of-old-cd-cases.277273/#post-2404403

A more involved version of your own method, similar to those over priced acrylics we see

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyclingSam

viper69 said:


> Good video Sam. I watched some of your others and I think you do a decent to good job explaining your observations. I think on this particular video if you could find a part that would work (that others could purchase easily somehow) to replace that black "screw" that would be more ideal for others, but that's a minor constructive criticism.
> 
> I certainly think your videos are a help to the hobby, keep it up!
> 
> And check out these considering you are a bit of a DIYer like some of us
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/how-to-make-enclosure-out-of-old-cd-cases.277273/#post-2404403
> 
> A more involved version of your own method, similar to those over priced acrylics we see
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/


Thank you for these links! I really like that second one. A note on the black "screw", at the end of the video, I showed an aluminum nail that I had cut that could also be used to lock the door of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

CyclingSam said:


> Thank you for these links! I really like that second one. A note on the black "screw", at the end of the video, I showed an aluminum nail that I had cut that could also be used to lock the door of the enclosure.


No problem Sam, thanks for that last bit of info. @bryverine is the genius behind that thread.


----------



## ropota

I'm. It too good with DIY cages but I do appreciate your help with this. For me since I have a Avic. Velutina sling I'm just using AMAC containers from the container store. But hopefully I can do one of your cages or buy one. Thanks man.


----------



## bryverine

CyclingSam said:


> Thank you for these links! I really like that second one. A note on the black "screw", at the end of the video, I showed an aluminum nail that I had cut that could also be used to lock the door of the enclosure.


Great video! These look pretty sweet!

Go get the other sizes now and make some more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyclingSam

bryverine said:


> Great video! These look pretty sweet!
> 
> Go get the other sizes now and make some more!


Thanks! I already have 4 others. 2 baseball displace cases waiting for my B. Emilia and B. Smithi to grow up a little bit. I have my G. Pulchripes and my A. Geniculata in softball display cases. I thought that I was pretty smart to find these and come up with enclosures, then I came across your awesome build. I need to find a place to get those cool hinges.


----------



## petkokc

CyclingSam said:


> I need to find a place to get those cool hinges.


Ebay is your friend 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2PCS-Clea...529674?hash=item1eb2d8294a:g:h8sAAOSw3xJVbYTe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69

CyclingSam said:


> Thanks! I already have 4 others. 2 baseball displace cases waiting for my B. Emilia and B. Smithi to grow up a little bit. I have my G. Pulchripes and my A. Geniculata in softball display cases. I thought that I was pretty smart to find these and come up with enclosures, then I came across your awesome build. I need to find a place to get those cool hinges.


You can also get these from Tap Plastics (might be higher in price, not sure) and many other online plastics makers (and there's MANY of them).


----------



## bryverine

@CyclingSam
I ordered my hinges and hasps from mcmaster.com. I could have gotten them from a place in town, but they had a minimum order that I was well under. The most expensive part was shipping. They're less than a dollar for each though, so it's worth checking out.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Garth Vader

This looks great!  I'm making an enclosure with one of these too! 

I found some of hinges and hasps on Amazon too.  Might be a bit more expensive but sooo easy.


----------



## CyclingSam

bryverine said:


> @CyclingSam
> I ordered my hinges and hasps from mcmaster.com. I could have gotten them from a place in town, but they had a minimum order that I was well under. The most expensive part was shipping. They're less than a dollar for each though, so it's worth checking out.


Got some and they are on their way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BMQ

As other people are saying, I use display cases from hobby lobby, and critter keepers stood up on their sides. I grab a piece of acrylic and a few hinges to make a swinging door for the critter keeper and display case. Drill some holes in it and you are good to go. An easy/cheap/fast way to get perfectly symmetrical holes is to use the top of a pepper,salt or or other spice container. They have circular holes in perfect rows that allow you to shake out pepper and spices. I took that off the container and used it as a stencil to mark my holes in the acrylic. Then all I had to do was drill where the marks were and I had a perfect, even set of holes.  I prefer to use branches that I find outside and sterilize via boiling/baking for a while. I see a lot of other people use a single big slab of cork bark which is fine, but I like to have fun with angling and branching out the sticks and making my own designs. These are pictures of some I just finished this month. Its going to be for my 3" P. regalis that I'm getting this week. The other is probably going to be for a P. cambridgei. I had some leftover fake plants from my freshwater aquarium so I threw some of that in there as well for added decoration. Its a bit big for a 3" T, but regalis will grow into it pretty quick.
Spiderlings do fine in deli cups, candy jars, or small critter keepers. The first picture is a hobby lobby display case, the second is a critterkeeper modified.












20170227_215705



__ BMQ
__ Feb 28, 2017


















Homemade Arboreal habitat



__ BMQ
__ Feb 28, 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nyke

Where do you get your hinges?  I might try these.  I made a video on how I make mine, it's a little long, but your way seems easier...

Cheap Arboreal Enclosure - <== <== Click on link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

I like that video @Nyke, nice find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay

BMQ said:


> As other people are saying, I use display cases from hobby lobby, and critter keepers stood up on their sides. I grab a piece of acrylic and a few hinges to make a swinging door for the critter keeper and display case. Drill some holes in it and you are good to go. An easy/cheap/fast way to get perfectly symmetrical holes is to use the top of a pepper,salt or or other spice container. They have circular holes in perfect rows that allow you to shake out pepper and spices. I took that off the container and used it as a stencil to mark my holes in the acrylic. Then all I had to do was drill where the marks were and I had a perfect, even set of holes.  I prefer to use branches that I find outside and sterilize via boiling/baking for a while. I see a lot of other people use a single big slab of cork bark which is fine, but I like to have fun with angling and branching out the sticks and making my own designs. These are pictures of some I just finished this month. Its going to be for my 3" P. regalis that I'm getting this week. The other is probably going to be for a P. cambridgei. I had some leftover fake plants from my freshwater aquarium so I threw some of that in there as well for added decoration. Its a bit big for a 3" T, but regalis will grow into it pretty quick.
> Spiderlings do fine in deli cups, candy jars, or small critter keepers. The first picture is a hobby lobby display case, the second is a critterkeeper modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170227_215705
> 
> 
> 
> __ BMQ
> __ Feb 28, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homemade Arboreal habitat
> 
> 
> 
> __ BMQ
> __ Feb 28, 2017


This looks great, I've never liked the look of critter keepers, although I have quite a few, mainly used for breeding live food, but that looks good to me!


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Please Delete. I posted on the wrong thread. Sorry about that.


----------

